# Know anyone who retired to Mexico?



## Sawfish (Yesterday at 12:56 PM)

If anyone has retired to Mexico, or knows someone who has, can you tell us what you know about it?

My daughter just came back from staying with a friend whose parents retired to Puerto Vallarta. They had both worked for the state of CA, so these are not really wealthy folks, but pretty comfortable, financially. My daughter told me there appears to be a very sizable US/Canadian ex-pat community.

Damn, the photos/videos she brought back made it look nice!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Yesterday at 1:10 PM)

We're going to San Miguel de Allende in March, where there is supposedly a large expat community.  I'll check it out and report back.  

I have no interest in living in Mexico (and not much interest in visiting -- I have vivid memories of how sick I got 40 years ago) but my wife is intrigued by the place.  

Maybe I'll get to choose the next trip.


----------



## Sawfish (Yesterday at 1:16 PM)

JimBob1952 said:


> We're going to San Miguel de Allende in March, where there is supposedly a large expat community.  I'll check it out and report back.
> 
> I have no interest in living in Mexico (and not much interest in visiting -- I have vivid memories of how sick I got 40 years ago) but my wife is intrigued by the place.
> 
> Maybe I'll get to choose the next trip.


Thanks! Looking forward to it!

I probably can't do a move like that, physically, but happy thoughts like that help to drag you along.


----------



## Blessed (Yesterday at 2:04 PM)

Funny enough, it is not only retirees moving there.  My son's friends moved there right after they married.  They have work, a nice home. They don't have children yet.  I do not know how medical care it there.  Of course things may change in the future but they have been there for about 5 years.


----------



## Manatee (Yesterday at 3:24 PM)

Lake Chapala is known as a popular retirement place for gringos.  Near Guadalhara.
We have traveled in 8 states in Mexico, but keep coming back to Florida.


----------



## Murrmurr (Yesterday at 3:41 PM)

My former and final coworker and his wife moved to Mexico just a few years ago. They love it. They live in an area where a lot of other ex-pats live. Shoot! I forget the name of it. But anyway, they love it there....love the food, the scenery, the holidays and the weather; all of it. 

They sold their house in Calif before they left, and he gets retirement income. He said they live quite comfortably on their money. They travel around Mexico quite a bit, and eat at restaurants fairly often.

@Sawfish I'll see about getting the name of the city they're in, if you want.


----------



## Gaer (Yesterday at 3:44 PM)

I have a friend who moved to Mulaha (I probably spelled that wrong) 
 in Baha Mexico and he loves it.  
He married a lovely young senorita and lives on the beach.
He said poverty is rampant there though.  
Whenever he travels to California, he buys tons of toys
for the children who live in Mexico.  He said they have no toys.
Baha is supposed to be quite nice to live.
I understand Americans can't BUY the house, but can lease 
for many years.

I've talked to many who say gangs are everywhere in Central Mexico,
and they take everything that belongs to you.  
It's very dangerous for Americans.


----------



## Murrmurr (Yesterday at 3:47 PM)

Murrmurr said:


> @Sawfish I'll see about getting the name of the city they're in, if you want.


Just remembered - Jalisco.


----------



## J-Kat (Yesterday at 4:44 PM)

I followed a blog for several years written by a lady who moved to San Miquel years ago.  She had a business in Houston (decorating I think) and went to Mexico frequently to purchase decor items.  I found her blog to be quite entertaining - address is babsofsanmiquel.blogspot.com.  She doesn't post much anymore but she has a list of other blogs written by expats living in all areas of Mexico that one can check out.


----------



## Sawfish (Yesterday at 4:52 PM)

Murrmurr said:


> My former and final coworker and his wife moved to Mexico just a few years ago. They love it. They live in an area where a lot of other ex-pats live. Shoot! I forget the name of it. But anyway, they love it there....love the food, the scenery, the holidays and the weather; all of it.
> 
> They sold their house in Calif before they left, and he gets retirement income. He said they live quite comfortably on their money. They travel around Mexico quite a bit, and eat at restaurants fairly often.
> 
> @Sawfish I'll see about getting the name of the city they're in, if you want.


Please do!

Thanks!


----------



## Sawfish (Yesterday at 4:56 PM)

J-Kat said:


> I followed a blog for several years written by a lady who moved to San Miquel years ago.  She had a business in Houston (decorating I think) and went to Mexico frequently to purchase decor items.  I found her blog to be quite entertaining - address is babsofsanmiquel.blogspot.com.  She doesn't post much anymore but she has a list of other blogs written by expats living in all areas of Mexico that one can check out.


Thanks!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Yesterday at 5:05 PM)

I have a friend who lives in the Oaxaca area. He loves it there. There is a vibrant international community and the feds keep it protected.  Great food, culture and a lot cheaper then living here.


----------



## timoc (Yesterday at 5:15 PM)

Know anyone who retired to Mexico?​
Speedy Gonzales, perhaps.


----------

